# hook up wire and alligator clips



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok so I have been looking around have have not found any good places to get these things any suggestions??


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Try Radio Shack.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Look for a silicone insulated high strand count lead/hookup wire.

Parma sells a 14 awg wire that works well but is kind of pricy:

http://www.shopatron.com/product/part_number=385D/137.0

You can find even larger (higher amp capacity) 12 awg wire like this:

http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=5156

I always buy the copper alligator clips w/boots from Wizzard. Good value at a good price.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

We stock the clips and the boots. Here is the link - http://www.brshobbies.com/catalog.php/BRSHobbies/dt39684/Parma_Controllers__Resistors

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

BRS Hobbies said:


> We stock the clips and the boots. Here is the link - http://www.brshobbies.com/catalog.php/BRSHobbies/dt39684/Parma_Controllers__Resistors
> 
> Best regards,
> Brian


Thanks, that was easy!


----------

